# AF-ON for autofocus



## bc_steve (Jan 26, 2014)

<iframe src="//www.youtube.com/embed/FzqQskGoURE?list=UUhUi5Gm8w-S_d6dS31cFCnQ" allowfullscreen="" width="560" frameborder="0" height="315"></iframe>

Saw this on Nikon Rumours.  He explains things pretty clearly...


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 27, 2014)

Great Explanation, Thanks


----------



## ratssass (Jan 27, 2014)

good find,steve...


----------



## runnah (Jan 27, 2014)

BBF is so much better for moving targets. Although I did find it harder on my Nikon due to button placement. On my Canon I had the ability to set whatever button I wanted and that helped for comfort and ease of use.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 27, 2014)

DO IT, DO IT, DO IT.

once you go AF-ON you wont go back..  but seriously made the switch a few years ago.  took maybe a month of shooting but I would never go back now, not for any reason, wildlife photography or not its helpful in many situations.  but yes its a given that BIF and subject tracking is the biggest positive.  obviously the other is manual focusing, without turning off autofocus, as well as using the center AF point recomposing. 

decouple the shutter and AF you will thank yourself later


----------

